# due diligence = δέουσα επιμέλεια | (νομ.) νομικός έλεγχος | (κατ' επέκτ.) νομικοοικονομικός έλεγχος, εμπεριστατωμένος έλεγχος



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2009)

Υπάρχει καθιερωμένη ορολογία; Μάλλον όχι και το μεταφράζουμε περιφραστικά, αν κρίνω από τα διάφορα που βρίσκω:


μελέτη δέουσας επιμέλειας (εδώ κάτι με ενοχλεί επειδή δεν «μελετούμε την επιμέλεια»· μου φαίνεται ότι θέλει να πει «μελέτη με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια», αλλά επειδή φαντάζομαι ότι όλες οι μελέτες πρέπει να γίνονται με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια, το βάζουμε στη γενική για να θολώσουμε λίγο τα πράγματα...)
ανάλυση της κατάστασης μιας επιχείρησης, στον ιστότοπο των ΣΔΙΤ (αλλά κι αυτό είναι μια μάλλον γενική περιγραφή, πλατιά σαν τη θάλασσα, και χωράει τα πάντα).
σύντομος έλεγχος με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια / σύντομος νομικο-οικονομικός έλεγχος στο ProZ (για το due diligence *quick scan*). Επίσης, στο ίδιο: _σύντομη και επιμελής διερεύνηση_, _σύντομη έρευνα με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια_.
Σε πολλούς ελληνικούς χρηματοπιστωτικούς ιστότοπους, ο όρος παραμένει αμετάφραστος. Ακόμη και σε εμάς κάνει μια αμετάφραστη εμφάνιση ως γκεστ-σταρ, εδώ: _...είναι στοιχειώδες due diligence_.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2009)

Μια ωραία απάντηση είναι εδώ:
Due diligence = Research; analysis; your homework. This term has caught on in all industries, because it sounds so "wired." Who would want to do analysis or research when they can do due diligence. 
(Wired = Connected. Slang for "with it," and "in tune.")

Συμφωνώ ότι σημαίνει απλούστατα έρευνα, ανάλυση, και ότι δεν χρειάζεται να προστίθεται "με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια" ή τίποτα τέτοιο -- και ότι αυτοί που έπεσαν στην παγίδα να το μεταφράσουν κατά λέξη απλώς υιοθέτησαν άλλον έναν αγγλισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2009)

Το είδα και αυτό. Έλα όμως που το έχω σε ένα κείμενο όπου επαναλαμβάνεται καμιά δεκαριά φορές σε μία σελίδα σαν αυτόνομος όρος (αφού ο συγγραφέας έχει εξηγήσει πρώτα όλα τα στοιχεία που περιλαμβάνει ένα τέτοιο εκτενές ξεσκόνισμα των βιβλίων της εταιρείας)...

Χμμμ, ξεσκόνισμα της εταιρείας... Μπα...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2009)

"Ξεσκόνισμα". Πολύ ωραίο. Ή ξετίναγμα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2009)

Κάνει ο σκέτος «νομικός έλεγχος», που αρέσει και στην Παλ Αύρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2009)

Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση και από τα ευρήματα σε ελληνικούς ιστότοπους είναι ότι προφανώς δεν εννοούν μόνο νομικό έλεγχο (επειδή απλώς θα το έγραφαν έτσι). Να τι αναφέρει ο συγγραφέας ως πιθανά πεδία μιας έρευνας _due diligence_, π.χ. κατά τη διαδικασία αγοράς μιας εταιρείας (πχ της ΠΑΕ ΑΕΚ καληώρα :)):


προηγούμενες και προβλεπόμενες οικονομικές επιδόσεις της επιχείρησης
λογαριασμοί και λογιστικές μέθοδοι
αποτίμηση ακινήτων κλπ περιουσιακών στοιχείων
συμμόρφωση με νομικούς και φορολογικούς κανόνες
εκκρεμείς νομικές ενέργειες εναντίον της επιχείρησης
μεγάλα συμβόλαια πελατών
προστασίες ευρεσιτεχνιών κ.ά. στοιχείων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας

Συνεπώς, είναι μεν κυρίως νομικοί έλεγχοι (κάθε λογής και με ευρεία έννοια) αλλά όχι μόνο --είναι κανονικό ξετίναγμα. Αλλά πώς να το γράψουμε αυτό;


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 1, 2009)

Ενδελεχής έρευνα; Επιμελής ανάλυση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2009)

Αν είναι *νομικοοικονομικός έλεγχος*, εμένα αυτός ο όρος με βοηθάει πολύ να καταλάβω για τι πρόκειται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2009)

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ!

Τελικά, ο νομικοοικονομικός έλεγχος κάθησε αρκετά καλά στο κείμενό μου. Δεν ξέρω αν θα καθιερωθεί ως όρος (έχει, μου φαίνεται, τα περισσότερα προσόντα)· πάντως, για να υπάρχουν ας συνεισφέρω ακόμη τον _εξονυχιστικό_ και τον _διεξοδικό_ έλεγχο. Αντίθετα, θα έλεγα κατευθείαν όχι σε _σφαιρικούς_, _γενικούς_, και _εξαντλητικούς_ ελέγχους (αλλά είναι απλώς μία γνώμη).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Κάνει ο σκέτος «νομικός έλεγχος», που αρέσει και στην Παλ Αύρα;


Μα να με αποστομώνει πριν μιλήσω;; 
*Νομικός έλεγχος.* Όχι νομικοοικονομικός κτλ. Το είχα ξαναβρεί (και απαντήσει μόνη μου, Γιάννης κερνάει, Γιάννης πίνει, ένα πράγμα:)) και στο Τρανσλάτουμ, τότε που ακόμα σύχναζα εκεί.

Και μιας και ξαναδιάβασα εκείνο το αραχνιασμένο νήμα, το legal audit που είχε αναφερθεί αφορά δικαστικές διαμάχες. Είναι κάτι σαν έλεγχος των αμοιβών των δικηγόρων και από όσο ξέρω στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο.
http://www.thenalfa.org/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2009)

Καλημέρα Παλ Αύρα!

Να υποθέσω επομένως ότι σε μια περίπτωση όπως αυτή στο βιβλίο μου θα χρησιμοποιούσες το «οικονομικός και νομικός έλεγχος» (οπότε γιατί όχι και νομικοοικονομικός) αφού σαφώς αναφέρει και οικονομικά στοιχεία της επιχείρησης; Θα μου πεις βέβαια, τα νομικά καλύπτουν τα πάντα, αλλά... :).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2009)

Το *νομικός έλεγχος* χρησιμοποιείται γενικώς σε εταιρικά έγγραφα και σημαίνει όλα αυτά. Συνήθως γίνεται πριν από την εξαγορά εταιρείας ή άλλη παρόμοια πράξη.

Δε χρειάζεται το _οικονομικός_, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Τώρα, αν θέλετε, χερ ντοκτόρ, το βάζετε, ωστόσο εδώ στα μέρη μας δε συνηθίζεται, ιφ γιου νόου γουάτ άι μιν :)


Due Diligence - DD

1. An investigation or audit of a potential investment. Due diligence serves to confirm all material facts in regards to a sale.
2. Generally, due diligence refers to the care a reasonable person should take before entering into an agreement or a transaction with another party.



Και ένα παράδειγμα.

Κι άλλο παράδειγμα:

Οι σύμβουλοι της εταιρίας επενδύσεων θα διεξάγουν το "νομικό έλεγχο" για να επιβεβαιώσουν τα κύρια στοιχεία της επιχείρησή σας. Όπως:

*Χρηματοοικονομικά στοιχεία.*
Για παράδειγμα, την πραγματική αξία του ενεργητικού και του παθητικού σας, πόσο ρεαλιστικές είναι οι προβλέψεις κερδών και ζημιών σας, πόσο αποτελεσματικοί είναι οι χρηματοοικονομικοί σας έλεγχοι.
*Νομικά στοιχεία.*
Για παράδειγμα, εάν η επιχείρηση βρίσκεται σε δικαστικό αγώνα, ποιες είναι οι κύριες συμβάσεις προμηθευτών και υπαλλήλων, εάν υπάρχουν οι τίτλοι κυριότητας ακινήτων και πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, έχουν βάρη.
*Κύριους επιχειρηματικούς παράγοντες*.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2009)

Ακόμα ένα:
*Νομικός έλεγχος της εταιρίας, της οποίας οι μετοχές πρόκειται να μεταβιβασθούν.*

Για το νομικό έλεγχο μιας εταιρίας σε περίπτωση απόκτησης συμμετοχής σε αυτή [...] Ενδεικτικά σημειώνουμε τα εξής: i) λήψη πιστοποιητικού φορολογικής ενημερότητας από τη Δ.Ο.Υ., ii) λήψη πιστοποιητικού ασφαλιστικής ενημερότητας από το αρμόδιο γραφείο Ι.Κ.Α., iii) έλεγχος του σήματος της εταιρίας στη Διεύθυνση Εμπορικής και Βιομηχανικής Ιδιοκτησίας του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης, της κατοχύρωσης της επωνυμίας και τυχόν άλλων διακριτικών γνωρισμάτων στο αρμόδιο Επιμελητήριο, iv) λήψη πιστοποιητικών περί μη πτώχευσης, περί μη υποβολής σε αναγκαστική διαχείριση, μη υποβολής αιτήσεως για υπαγωγή σε μια από τις παραπάνω διαδικασίες και έλεγχος περί μη υπαγωγής σε διαδικασία ειδικής εκκαθάρισης, v) βεβαίωση περί μη υπάρξεως εκκρεμών αγωγών εναντίον της υπό εξαγορά εταιρίας από το Πρωτοδικείο της έδρας της, vi) μελέτη του Καταστατικού και των βιβλίων ΓΣ και ΔΣ της εταιρίας, vii) έλεγχος για την τήρηση των διατάξεων της εργατικής, ασφαλιστικής και περιβαλλοντικής νομοθεσίας, viii) *έλεγχος από λογιστή για την ορθή τήρηση των βιβλίων της εταιρίας και την εκπλήρωση των φορολογικών της υποχρεώσεων σύμφωνα με τη φορολογική νομοθεσία*, ix) έλεγχος τίτλων ακινήτων της εταιρίας στα αρμόδια κατά τόπον υποθηκοφυλακεία και κτηματολογικά γραφεία καθώς και πιθανών βαρών ή διεκδικήσεων επ’ αυτών, x) έλεγχος του συνόλου των συμβάσεων της εταιρίας από τις οποίες είναι δυνατόν να προκύψουν υποχρεώσεις για την εταιρία στο μέλλον.


----------



## anef (Nov 2, 2009)

Κι εγώ τον _νομικό έλεγχο_ ήξερα πάντα για το due diligence. Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι είναι καθιερωμένος ο όρος.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 2, 2009)

Εδώ να σημειώσω ότι το due diligence σαν όρος είναι πολύ versatile και δεν είναι πάντα και σε όλα τα κείμενα _νομικός έλεγχος_. Σε κείμενα που αφορούν κατασκευές, δημόσια έργα ή site due diligence μπορεί να σημαίνει εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα (συνήθως αναφέρεται σε προκαταρκτικό έλεγχο/επιθεώρηση ή ποιοτικό έλεγχο.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Εκτός από τις σελίδες για (σκέτο) _νομικό έλεγχο_, βρίσκει κανείς και σελίδες για _νομικό και οικονομικό_ (ή _οικονομολογιστικό_) _έλεγχο_.

Όταν είναι να αλλάξει χέρια μια εταιρεία, αρκεί ο «νομικός έλεγχος» σαν διατύπωση; Είναι αυτονόητος ο οικονομικός έλεγχος; Είναι αυτονόητος σαν μέρος της διαδικασίας ή σαν μέρος του νοήματος του όρου «νομικός»; Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο έλεγχος να είναι μόνο νομικός και καθόλου οικονομικός; Οι απαντήσεις σε κάποια απ' αυτά τα ερωτήματα ίσως να επιβάλλουν τη διαζευκτική ύπαρξη του «νομικοοικονομικού ελέγχου» δίπλα στο σκέτο «νομικός έλεγχος». (Ή είναι πολύ νομικίστικη η προσέγγισή μου; :))


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όταν είναι να αλλάξει χέρια μια εταιρεία, αρκεί ο «νομικός έλεγχος» σαν διατύπωση;


Ναι.


nickel said:


> Είναι αυτονόητος ο οικονομικός έλεγχος;


Ναι.


nickel said:


> Είναι αυτονόητος σαν μέρος της διαδικασίας ή σαν μέρος του νοήματος του όρου «νομικός»;


Της διαδικασίας.


nickel said:


> Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο έλεγχος να είναι μόνο νομικός και καθόλου οικονομικός;


Στην περίπτωση εξαγοράς εταιρείας και παρομοίων περιπτώσεων, που ενδιαφέρουν και το δρα 7x στην προκειμένη, όχι.


nickel said:


> Οι απαντήσεις σε κάποια απ' αυτά τα ερωτήματα ίσως να επιβάλλουν τη διαζευκτική ύπαρξη του «νομικοοικονομικού ελέγχου» δίπλα στο σκέτο «νομικός έλεγχος».


Από ό,τι ξέρω και έχω ακούσει ως τώρα, στο χώρο δε χρησιμοποιείται και σίγουρα θα στο διόρθωναν. 


nickel said:


> (Ή είναι πολύ νομικίστικη η προσέγγισή μου; :))


Το αντίθετο, ο όρος *νομικός έλεγχος* για όσους ασχολούνται με εξαγορές κτλ είναι διαφανής. Εσύ θέλεις να προσθέσεις κάτι για διευκρίνιση, ωστόσο δεν αποτελεί καθιερωμένη σύναψη-από ό,τι ξέρω, πάντα, ας περιμένουμε να δούμε αν υπάρχει και κανείς άλλος να συμπληρώσει/διορθώσει.

Πώς στο @#$!#% δουλεύει αυτό το multiquote;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Πώς στο @#$!#% δουλεύει αυτό το multiquote;


Το όριο είναι τρία τσιταρίσματα. Αν θες περισσότερα, πρέπει να κάνεις πατέντα (σαν κι αυτήν που, προφανώς, έκανες).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το όριο είναι τρία τσιταρίσματα. Αν θες περισσότερα, πρέπει να κάνεις πατέντα (σαν κι αυτήν που, προφανώς, έκανες).


Ναι, αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να το κάνω να δουλέψει καθόλου


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2009)

Άνοιξε στο Workgroups νήμα με την περιγραφή του προβλήματός σου, να το δούμε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 2, 2009)

Αν είναι νομικός έλεγχος, τότε τι είναι το "legal due diligence" που έχω πετύχει σε πάρα πολλά κείμενα;

Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να βάλουμε όταν το κείμενο είναι αυστηρά νομικό, αλλά όταν μιλάμε πιο "χαλαρά", δηλαδή σε απλά κείμενα της οικονομικής πιάτσας, το "προκαταρκτικός έλεγχος" είναι το πλέον κατανοητό από όλους, νομικούς και μη.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 3, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Αν είναι νομικός έλεγχος, τότε τι είναι το "legal due diligence" που έχω πετύχει σε πάρα πολλά κείμενα;


Πλεονασμός  Σοβαρά τώρα, το έψαξα λίγο και είδα ότι τα περισσότερα ευρήματα είναι από ιστοσελίδες μη αγγλόφωνων χωρών.


Count Baltar said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να βάλουμε όταν το κείμενο είναι αυστηρά νομικό, αλλά όταν μιλάμε πιο "χαλαρά", δηλαδή σε απλά κείμενα της οικονομικής πιάτσας, το "προκαταρκτικός έλεγχος" είναι το πλέον κατανοητό από όλους, νομικούς και μη.



Σε τι συγκείμενο; Ρώτησα και λογιστές που ασχολούνται με εταιρείες και μου είπαν όλοι ότι λένε «νομικός έλεγχος» και στο μεταξύ τους.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και άλλες διαστάσεις του όρου, πιο καθημερινές, όπως φαίνεται εδώ.
*Due diligence*
Definition - Noun
1 : such diligence as a reasonable person under the same circumstances would use
: use of reasonable but not necessarily exhaustive efforts
Due diligence is used most often in connection with the performance of a professional or fiduciary duty, or with regard to proceeding with a court action. Due care is used more often in connection with general tort actions.​
2 a : the care that a prudent person might be expected to exercise in the examination and evaluation of risks affecting a business transaction​Ίσως σε αυτά τα δύο να ταιριάζει η *δέουσα επιμέλεια*.

b : the process of investigation carried on usu. by a disinterested third party (as an accounting or law firm) on behalf of a party contemplating a business transaction (as a corporate acquisition or merger, loan of finances, or esp. purchase of securities) for the purpose of providing information with which to evaluate the advantages and risks involved <the greatest exposure...for failure to conduct adequate due diligence arises in the context of public offerings of securities ­G. M. Lawrence>​
Αυτό *νομικός έλεγχος* με τη βούλα.

c : the defense (as to a lawsuit) that due diligence was conducted​Χε :) Αυτό θέλει ψάξιμο και δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα...


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 3, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό *νομικός έλεγχος* με τη βούλα.
> 
> c : the defense (as to a lawsuit) that due diligence was conducted​Χε :) Αυτό θέλει ψάξιμο και δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα...



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ως προς το ότι η βασική έννοια του όρου (δηλ. όχι στην περίπτωση νομικού ελέγχου ενόψει εδεχόμενης μεταβίβασης) είναι "δέουσα επιμέλεια". 
Ως προς την τελευταία περίπτωση: νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για την κύρια γραμμή αντίκρουσης που προβάλλει ο εναγόμενος, ότι δηλ. επέδειξε τη δέουσα επιμέλεια ώστε να μην είναι δυνατό να του προσαφθεί υπάιτια (και παράνομη) συμπεριφορά (πρόκειται δηλ. για αντίκρουση του ισχυρισμού του ενάγοντος σχετικά με ότι υπάρχει υποκειμενική ευθύνη του εναγομένου).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Ως προς την τελευταία περίπτωση: νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για την κύρια γραμμή αντίκρουσης που προβάλλει ο εναγόμενος, ότι δηλ. επέδειξε τη δέουσα επιμέλεια ώστε να μην είναι δυνατό να του προσαφθεί υπάιτια (και παράνομη) συμπεριφορά (πρόκειται δηλ. για αντίκρουση του ισχυρισμού του ενάγοντος σχετικά με ότι υπάρχει υποκειμενική ευθύνη του εναγομένου).


Είναι δηλαδή για περιπτώσεις όπου επιχειρείται να του καταλογιστεί αμέλεια ή και για άλλα;

ΥΓ Για το γενικό, με τη _δέουσα επιμέλεια_ κι εγώ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2009)

Μάλλον είναι αυτό:

Due diligence in civil litigation is the effort made by an ordinarily prudent or reasonable party to avoid harm to another party. Failure to make this effort may be considered negligence. This is conceptually distinct from investigative due diligence, involving a general obligation to meet a standard of behavior. Quite often a contract will specify that a party is required to provide due diligence.​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Due_diligence#As_a_concept_in_civil_litigation
Και υπάρχει και αυτό:
In criminal law, due diligence is the only available defense to a crime that is one of strict liability (i.e., a crime that only requires an actus reus and no mens rea). Once the criminal offense is proven, the defendant must prove beyond a reasonable doubt that they did everything possible to prevent the act from happening. It is not enough that they took the normal standard of care in their industry - they must show that they took every reasonable precaution.​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Due_diligence#As_a_criminal_defense


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2009)

Ε, την αμέλεια δεν περιγράφει αυτό που τσιτάρησες;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2009)

Ναι, από ό,τι κατάλαβα. Υποσ*τυρι*χτικά το έβαλα, καλέ :)


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 4, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Είναι δηλαδή για περιπτώσεις όπου επιχειρείται να του καταλογιστεί αμέλεια ή και για άλλα;



Καταρχήν, θα μπορούσες να το πεις έτσι. Ουσιαστικά, πρόκειται για όλες τις περιπτώσεις υποκειμενικής ευθύνης (όταν δηλαδή η υπαίτια συμπεριφορά κάποιου - και όχι η πρόκληση ζημίας από μόνη της - αποτελεί την προϋπόθεση για να συντρέχει αστική ευθύνη του). Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ορίζεται η υποκειμενική ευθύνη στα διάφορα δικαϊκά συστήματα παρουσιάζει τόσες διαφορές που καλύτερα να μη θίξουμε το ζήτημα (πού να μπλέκουμε τώρα με τη faute ή οτιδήποτε άλλο).


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2009)

Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Michael Quinion:

VERBING NOUNS "I heard it and thought of you," Paul Hoffman wrote recently. "The word was *diligencing*. It was in a conversation by two people in the airport queue behind me, who sounded like venture capitalists or accountants, or both. It clearly was shorthand for *'performing a due diligence examination'*. It takes a lot to make me gag, but this one did." Generations ago, one could speak of "diligencing" in a different transport setting — taking a vehicle called a diligence through continental Europe (it was a stage-coach, a shortening of "carrosse de diligence", a coach of speed). 
It appeared, for example, in _Harper's New Monthly Magazine_ in 1857 in an article about Americans taking the waters in Europe: "steaming to Trieste; diligencing and railroading to Vienna". The modern sense appears a few times in print, as in _Business Wire_ in 
January 2009: "[He] is involved in working on business strategies with the firm's partner companies, in addition to originating and diligencing new investment opportunities." Most definitely jargon of the trade.​


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να πω (με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση :)) ότι δε συμφωνώ με το νομικοοικονομικός που βάλαμε στον τίτλο...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2010)

Σε μια ταινία που είδα προχτές είχε απλώς την έννοια της έρευνας που έκανε ένας αστυνομικός στο παρελθόν κάποιου. Ερωτήθηκε μάλιστα: Did you do your due diligence?


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 23, 2014)

Καλησπέρα. Να ρωτήσω; Η μνήμη του πελάτη (αφορά σύμβαση κατασκευαστικής σύμπραξης) το αποδίδει: έλεγχος νομιμότητας. Το αφήνω ή τους πρήζω για να το αλλάξουν; Ευχαριστώ;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2014)

Αν είναι για takeover, τους πρήζεις να το αλλάξουν (γράφω τηλεγραφικά αυτές τις μέρες, γιατί έχω κάτι στον ώμο μου και με εμποδίζει λίγο )


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 23, 2014)

Χαχα, Παλ, ωραία βάρη είναι αυτά!  Δεν είναι για takeover, αλλά και πάλι θα τους προτείνω τον νομικό έλεγχο και θα τους αφήσω να αποφασίσουν αυτοί. Μωρέ, ο έλεγχος νομιμότητας μου θυμίζει τον έλεγχο νομιμότητας πράξεων ΟΤΑ. Ευχ!


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2015)

*Εμπεριστατωμένος έλεγχος* είναι η απόδοση που κυκλοφόρησε πολύ αυτές τις ημέρες.

https://www.google.com/search?q="due+diligence"+"Εμπεριστατωμένος+έλεγχος"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------

